# Great Supper last night !!!!!!!



## fivebk (Apr 11, 2010)

After a long day of sorting through stuff to prepare for my mother's estate auction and getting in some yard work as well, my wife and I treated ourselves to a great T-Bone steak and some veggies steamed on the grill prepared by the chef of the house ( ME OF COURSE )and an AWESOME glass of wine ( COMPLIMENTS OF AL FULCHINO VINEYARD )

HERE'S A PIC













bob


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 11, 2010)

Yum!


----------



## Bert (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh man that does look good.....



..


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Now that's a steak! Great veggies also and alas, some great wine!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

Good lord that steak looks good and I have had Als wine and know thats good and dang it I love veggies also! Ill b right over!


----------

